# Affichage d'informations diverses dans la barre des menus



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

Comment faire pour afficher autant d'infos dans la barre des menus ???

Cela se fait il avec un log spécial ???

( Debit, Utilisation procs, Raccourcis divers, etc... )

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Février 2008)

E-Play a dit:


> Comment faire pour afficher autant d'infos dans la barre des menus ???
> 
> Cela se fait il avec un log spécial ???
> 
> ...


Pour enlever il faut passer par le menu Pomme "Préférences systèmes" et regarder pour chaque élément si la case "Afficher dans le barre des menus" est cochée

Sinon en plus rapide cliquer sur l'élément en maintenant la touche "Pomme" et le glisser hors de la barre de menu et il disparaîtra dans un nuage du plus bel effet


----------



## Eplay (14 Février 2008)

J'ai deja regardé et chez moi je ne peux afficher dans la barre des menus que les trucs classiques comme time machine ou l'etat d'airport...

Je sais pas comment on fait pour avoir le debit ou l'utilisation des procs...

Et vous ???


----------



## SergeD (14 Février 2008)

Eplay a dit:


> J'ai deja regardé et chez moi je ne peux afficher dans la barre des menus que les trucs classiques comme time machine ou l'etat d'airport...
> 
> Je sais pas comment on fait pour avoir le debit ou l'utilisation des procs...
> 
> Et vous ???



Bonsoir,
c'est un shareware "MenuMeters" qui fait cela.


----------



## Euphorbia (14 Février 2008)

Dans le forum de customisation, MamaCass avait donné l'adresse de ce site : http://menu.jeweledplatypus.org/ qui recensait tous ces icones de la barre de menus.


----------



## Eplay (15 Février 2008)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> c'est un shareware "MenuMeters" qui fait cela.



C'etait ca merci


----------

